

Data-Parallel Programming with Metal and Swift for iPhone/iPad GPU - amund
http://memkite.com/blog/2014/12/15/data-parallel-programming-with-metal-and-swift-for-iphoneipad-gpu/

======
amund
Have added github repo with corresponding Swift/Metal code -
[https://github.com/atveit/SwiftMetalGPUParallelProcessing](https://github.com/atveit/SwiftMetalGPUParallelProcessing)

